
SpaceX's historic Demo-2 astronaut launch live on Wednesday - mauliknshah
https://www.spacex.com/launches/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23322948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23322948).

